# Pat Robertson what the hell was he thinking



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

"Pat Robertson's call for American agents to assassinate President Hugo Chavez is a "terrorist" statement that needs to be investigated by U.S. authorities, Venezuela said Tuesday. The Bush administration quickly distanced itself from the *religious* broadcaster".

This guy is going to be as popular as a turd in a swimming pool for a while :eyeroll:

What ever happened to the idea of setting a good example for others to follow?? Has profit, personal stature and political agendas become the ruling factors in our societal awareness. I usually stay out of national politics but this is has got to make the dumb-*** quote of the week :roll:

Mr. Robertson needs a sign in front of him that says "engage brain prior to opening mouth"

Later
Bob


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I agree Bob, But what do you expect from a nut case like him. He does not have that Dictator Taylor in Liberia to fly over to chat with anymore, and look over his diamond minds with his private jet paid for by his gullible listeners. If he is a Christian I am destined for Saint Hood.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think anyone really pays much attention to Pat Robertson except Chavez and CNN. On the other hand if Chavez was to mysteriously die I don't think anyone would cry about that either.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Oh I don't know; sounds about "normal" for Pat Robertson... Wasn't he just organizing mass prayers from his listeners for increased vacancies on the U.S. Supreme Court?

Since those are lifetime appointments I guess thats called, "Dead, by God!"


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

We all think thoughts like that, but to be a "leader" in the public's eye, totally idiotic thing to publicly state. I beleive he just slashed his income and will have to budget the remainder of his life on the millions he has stockpiled. uke:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

After taking some time off from the forum for a while I thought this might become a topic! Nothing Robertson sais shocks me, the sad thing is he is an embarassment for all real religious leaders and people of faith.

For you Republicans that think all Dems are wacko left wingers, now here is proof that you have your freaks too!

Gohon do you watch the 700 club?
I think people do pay attention or at least they should! After all he did run for President. So this is fact a Republican Presidential candidate has said we should kill a freely elected President of another country so we could save 200 billion dollars over a war that has not even started? Do you agree with this way of thinking? I hope your not defending Mr Robertson, but you have the right to if you want.

Tail Chaser


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I will admit I'm not deeply religious but I do remember learning what it means to be Christian ( to be like Christ ) I also remember from sunday school lessons like Jesus washing peoples feet I would like to see robertson do that on his show! He's not a Christian he is an oppurtunist who has taken advantage of real Christians.

My biggest fear is now the Republican party will give him the cold shoulder and he will become a Dem Oh crap!
TC


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My fear is other countries will think Robertson's views are how American's think.

If a religious leader of China (Just using China as a for instance, nothing meant by it) were to make a statement like that about our president, I think a majority of American's would think all residents of China thought that way.

Robertson is an embarrassment to America.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

tail chaser...... :lol: :lol: :beer: , where have ya been?? Out riding your bike and eating granola. :wink:

Yah, ole Pat "put his foot" in his mouth again!!! I dont think he can help it. Funny how guys like him are "suppose" to be so religious. It makes me laugh.

PS: Ol' Gohon is a "Card Carrying Member" of the 700 Club....he is member #352....


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Nope haven't been in the saddle(thats slang for riding horse or bikes for you couch lovers) to many lions out there! :lol: I 'm going to after the season opens. I'm not use to packing my 357 while riding but it should get some laughs on the trail! I've been building a garage. (takes a lot of time)

As much as I would like to meet Gohon in person because he probably is a good guy I couldn't help but think of him when I first saw the Roberston clip. I wonder how many checks have been sent to the 700 club signed Gohon?

This whole thing is just more proof that most of us are in the middle and the extreme left and the extreme right have to much power over the parties.

TC


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry TC, I've never watched the 700 club and I pay no attention to Pat Robertson. Actually sport, I watch no religious programs of any kind nor do I follow any of their leaders in the news. No checks from me.......I have better things to spend my money on, like bullets for pinko commie liberals..... :lol: 
As for him being a Presidential candidate, who cares. Ralph Nader was also a candidate and no one pays attention to him either. Like I said before, Chavez will make a little or maybe a lot of hay out of this in his country and I'm sure a few other wackos will ride the wagon also but for the most part, I don't think anyone of importance cares or pays attention to what Robertson says.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I keep wondering with all the terrorist bombings,when some nut will start "tit for tat" reprisals against Islamic targets.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Just a thought but are we not at war right now because of the actions of some religous fanatics and the death they promote? How is Robertson any different?

TC


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Ken W.

Sure hope that never happens, its just like tarring all Christians with the Pat Robertson brush. Besides I couldn't help but remember that imbecile in Arizona who, following 911, gunned down the clerk in his local convenience store because he wore a turban. Of course the poor victim was an Indian Sikh whose religion and culture is further away from Islam then even those folks who watch the 700 Club.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IF your a Democrat its ok according to our so called unbiased :eyeroll: leftist media do any of you remember this story making any big news??

Stephanopoulos Urged Foreign Assassination

Christian Coalition founder Pat Robertson prompted a firestorm of media outrage on Tuesday after he suggested that the Bush administration should assassinate a foreign leader who posed a threat to the U.S. - in this case, Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez.

But when senior Clinton advisor George Stephanopoulos publicly argued for the same kind of assassination policy in 1997,* the press voiced no objection at all. *
Fresh from his influential White House post, *Stephanopoulos devoted an entire column in Newsweek to the topic of whether the U.S. should take out Saddam Hussein.*
*His headlined? "Why We Should Kill Saddam."*

"Assassination may be Clinton's best option," the future "This Week" host urged. "If we can kill Saddam, we should."

Though Iraq war critics now argue that by 1997, the Iraqi dictator was "in a box" and posed no threat whatsoever to the U.S., Stephanopoulos contended that Saddam deserved swift and lethal justice.

"We've exhausted other efforts to stop him, and killing him certainly seems more proportionate to his crimes and discriminate in its effect than massive bombing raids that will inevitably kill innocent civilians," the diminutive former aide contended.

Stephanopoulos even offered a way to get around the presidential ban on foreign assassinations:

"If Clinton decides we can and should assassinate Saddam, he could call in national-security adviser Sandy Berger and sign a secret National Security Decision Directive authorizing it."

The Stephanopoulos plan: "First, we could offer to provide money and materiel to Iraqi exiles willing to lead an effort to overthrow Saddam. . . . The second option is a targeted airstrike against the homes or bunkers where Saddam is most likely to be hiding."

The one-time top Clinton aide said that, far from violating international principles, assassinating Saddam would be the moral thing to do, arguing, "What's unlawful - and unpopular with the allies - is not necessarily immoral."

Stephanopoulos also noted that killing Saddam could pay big political dividends at home, saying the mission would make Clinton "a huge winner if it succeeded."


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Doesn't make it right no matter who makes the statement. I could give a rats *** weather Pat Robertson it republican or democrat it is irrevelant IMO, he said something stupid, tried to lie his way out of it and finally admitted it. I mentioned nothing about any political affiliation in the initial post. This guy is admired by a great number of people and has been for years, his statement was stupid and he just happens to be associated with the republican party! so what, who cares if he is a republican he set a bad example. put yourself in the shoes of a 13 year old who is taking this in. Not being politically saavy at that age it has to be a very confusing situation. All of this republicans did this and democrats did that is confusing the hell out of our younger generation and turning many away from politics! it is no wonder that most of them don't vote and could care less!!

Bob


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My point was about the the hypocrisy of the media and how they make a big deal out of these types of idiotic statements when they come from conservatives and gloss over or worse hide it when the same thing is done by a liberal.
Pat Robertson is a kook.



> All of this republicans did this and democrats did that is confusing the hell out of our younger generation and turning many away from politics! it is no wonder that most of them don't vote and could care less!!


Being fully informed about the bias in the media does not confuse young people it does just the opposite, it teaches them to be critical thinkers when they hear a story.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

You may be right Bob, but statistics show that in the last election the 18 something generation did not even show up.

Agree 100% on the national Media! they don't give a damn what the story is as long as it gives them ratings and market share. I was discussing this with my hunting buddies from Mpls last night and we challenged each other to bring all of the non fluff good news topics that we have heard on the news when they come up for our waterfowling get together. It is gonna be a short conversation :lol:

Any way Keep your head above water down there, sounds like you are going to get another lady visitor!!

Later
Bob


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah Sunday night it looks like we could get up to a foot of rain, I hope it goes elsewhere.


----------



## model12 (Oct 9, 2005)

bobm, that would be Sandy Burgler. Incidentally, the FBI and CIA both agreed with Robertson.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It is sad but true that a lot of people actually think that he speaks the word(politics) of God.


----------

